# Options following consultation



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all - i really feel a bit deflated today following my consultation with a fertility consultant in Liverpool last night.  I am 45 and my DP is 46 so we both knew time was against us but my doc told me that my blood tests were quite good for someone of my age and the only real problem with my dp analysis was poor motility.  Anyway, we were with the consultant for about 15 mins and he basically said IVF held about a 2% chance of success and clomid was not really worth trying because of my partner's poor sperm motility, so really egg donor or adoption were the only realistic options.  I have a lot of respect for both egg donors and recipients but as desperate as i am to be a mother, i just can't get my head around this.  My dp is really caring and has acknowledged my feelings but his belief is that this is a great option and that as a potential "birth mother" i would be 100% a mother and i should try and broaden my mind and not dismiss it out of sight.  I am so confused, i can see where he is coming from, but im just struggling to feel comfortable with it.  If any friends have felt the same or can give me a bit of advice i would be really grateful. x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm afraid I can't offer any advise as not in same situation but you may want to consider posting on the Donor Eggs/Sperm board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

lightofhope - I am surprised that is what they have said if your hormone levels were OK (do you know what the figures were for FSH & AMH?), I agree clomid would not be the way to go but don't understand why they are ruling out IVF, they can do ICSI as part of your IVF for the poor motility so that gets round that problem, my suggestion would be to seek a consultation at a different clinic. Some clinics will only "accept" the perfect couple to protect their stats but there are many clinics out there that will let you try IVF to see how you respond. My hormone levels aren't great and I got the DE speech at my first appointmnet but they still let me cycle to see how I responded.

Hope you can get some answers


----------

